# FS: Some new driftwoods/stumps with lots of choices



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have some new additions to my collection of natural driftwoods. I have many different types & shapes of driftwoods & stumps which can fit small & large tanks, from $5 to $40. The last 2 members who came to buy woods enjoyed selecting many nice woods to test out the design in their tanks right at the spot. So do come over to see these nice woods.

To help buyers, my woods are now presented in my Fxbillie's album in Photobucket. So here is the link for my album and I also showcase a few below for your imagination (but do browse the album to see them all and the album also give different views of the same piece):

Pictures by fxbillie - Photobucket

These are quality woods safe to use, even in my discus tank with 40+ expensive discus. Even the pleco love sucking on the wood.









So here are some sample woods:

A. *sold* Shrimp stump with many cracks for shrimps to hide - $30 1.5 ft long 1 ft high. The horizontal arms are great to hang down some moss plants.









B. *sold * Driftwood combo, large piece $25, small piece $10, or $30 both









C. Coral kingdom, make your own design with pieces, $10+ per piece









D.*sold* Hollow cave, $30 large & long piece, nice to hide cave loving fish









E. Tall driftwood, $35 large & tall piece, 50+ gallon tank, good centre piece









F. Curve driftwood, $25 about 2 ft long, good arch shape









G - *sold* Large Branchy (a large branchy piece shown here lying down & standing up) $35









H - Mosaic with rich wood grain for small to medium tank $20









K - *sold* The Maze $30 (small but heavy & nice stump great for shrimp tank)









L - The Dragon $30 (shaped like a spiralling dragon, good luck wood, even excellent for a reptile tank)









M - Cross shape large driftwood $25









These are just a small part of my collection of great natural woods. So come over to choose your ideal woods. The early bird gets the best woods. If you don't drive, then if you order $15 or more, I can meet you Sunday afternoon past 3PM near BCIT/Metro Town area, or weekdays past 6PM for areas close to H1 freeway to Langley. If you wish me to deliver to your door, and you are close, an additional $5 for gas & time consideration. For further out (Richmond, West End, North or West Van), will depend on order amount with at least $10 gas consideration.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I love the exotic and the rock, may be buying another piece from you


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

actually I think Im going to take them both


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*If you are sure, then consider taken*

Hi Brittany,

Thank you for purchasing the 'Cyclops' and being my loyal customer and if you are committed to the two pieces (the Rock & the Exotic), then they are yours, and free delivery this time (considering you are buying 2 pieces). I can bring them to your place on Monday 6:30PM. Let me know if you are for sure. I don't normally hold for prospective customers, but repeat orders from good customers will get special consideration.

It is also a good idea for those who already have a wood in their tank to add more woods to rotate them to get a fresh look every now and then.

Thanks.

William


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

monday sounds great, thanx William


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice driftwoods!!
free bump!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Pisces. So far Starburst, the Rock, the Exotic have been spoken for, pending delivery on Monday.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome pieces of wood, William!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for dropping by, Will. You & gf sure know how to pick your woods. Your tank will look really nice with The Peak & the Claw combination. So these two have gone from the list too besides the Rock, the Exotic & Starburst (all 3 are pending sales Monday).


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Starburst still available*

The pending sales of Starburst has not materialized yet and the nice branchy piece is available to first taker. It will make your tank Amazon look when planted with some sword plants & ferns.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

The starburst piece is gone. So I redo the line up of woods still available and some pieces are reduced in price. I do have other woods not listed. So come on over to choose your pieces from my collection of woods.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

The bull's horn is taken.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump to top. I have some new pieces now. will add to the album soon


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have PM


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hockey Shut Out*

Hey the Canucks just blanked Boston 1-0 so this piece will be discounted to those who want to keep it as a memobillia for Canuck's Stanley Cup Final championship run. Your plecos will love to sit in or guard the big 'O' zero hole or climb the hockey stick, as they will be our mythical defensemen backing up Lu & the defense gangs to keep the zero going. LOL! Why depend on Mr. Octopus or some parrots who will fortell the winner. Mr Pleco is just as fine. Haha.

$20 goes to the first taker for both woods (zero & stick). If none wants it, I will use it in my pleco tank for memory of our first shut out of Boston. Way to go! Go Canucks go! Keep the zeroes going. LOL. :lol:


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Still have lots of driftwoods for your choice*

If you are looking for deals on driftwoods, I still have a good collection of them from $5 to $40 pieces, for small & large tanks. Just come over you may find your ideal woods for your tank and just make me an offer on what you like. No reaonable offer refused.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have added some new woods to my collection of nice natural woods. You can also see my discus tank with the wood in it. I have confidence in the quality of my woods to use it in my 40+ discus tank. So check out the first post to see the updated woods. Do check out the album to see more woods. But most of my woods are not posted. In fact the last 3 buyers came over and fell in love with woods not posted. That show the wide selection I have in my collection.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

what is the dimensions of: (both pieces as is)
B. Driftwood combo, large piece $25, small piece $10, or $30 both?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Approx 24 to 30" for the larger piece and approx 18" for smaller one. Make sure you drop by to take a look. There are more driftwood selections besides these two (which are posted as sample only).


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Large Branchy is sold. Thank you Adrian. Enjoy that unique tall piece.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you William.
i will get some pics up when i put it in the tank tonight.
for any one else on the fence or thinking about getting some nice wood William is you guy.......great selection and great prices....


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the kind endorsement, Adrian. Looking forward seeing your wood set up.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

From large tank (like Adrian's large stingray tank) to nano tank (some one is coming tmr for small woods for 4g pico tanks (Finnex), I have enough choices among my wood collection to enhance the natural setting of your tanks. If you are looking for natural woods, do come by to take a look. My house is only minutes off H1 at Port Mann Bridge or PM me to discuss delivery of your desired wood.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

took me a while to get it into the tank but here is a pic of the nice branchy stump i my 250g.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What's the sand you used in your tank adz??


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

Where in poco are you located my company shop is located on kingsway by the train station maybe we can connect sometime in the late afternoon I'd love to grab a few peices of driftwood


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

*Driftwood*

Could I come and take a look at your pieces? When would be a good time? Thx.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Amazon feel*

Hey Adrian, thanks for the pictures. Sure have an awesome Amazon feel with the branchy stump in your large tank. Great job.

For the inquirers, I live in Citadel Height at Mary Hill Bypass. Look for Fletcher Way in Google Map. PM me if you wish to set up a time. I am home most evenings past 8:30PM, or Sunday past 4:00PM. Kingsway Poco is very close to my place (just up the hill).

None of my woods is more than $40, so you can enhance the natural setting of your tank without breaking the bank. Thank you Justin for dropping by last night & leaving with some nice woods. So item B (combo) the large piece is now sold. There are many nice unlisted items in my collection. Justin took another tall piece (unlisted) to go with the large piece in item B. You have to be here in person to find your most desired woods. Thanks.

William


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Item D - Hollow Cave is sold. Thanks Mike for dropping by. Enjoy the wood.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the wood William! I added one of my own personal woods to the combo i picked up from you too and it will look really nice once they have all water logged. The big stone I picked up was not heavy enough to hold the larger piece I picked up from you lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> What's the sand you used in your tank adz??


3m color quartz s grade.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> Thanks for the wood William! I added one of my own personal woods to the combo i picked up from you too and it will look really nice once they have all water logged. The big stone I picked up was not heavy enough to hold the larger piece I picked up from you lol


i used a a granite tile from rona and a stainlee steel screw to hold my branchy stump down..


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for the heads up adz. I think i will just let it float at the top till it decides to waterlog on it's own


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*help sink*

I couldn't see the granite tile from Adrian's picture. He has done a pro job to hide the tile (heehee). While some of my woods & stumps were heavy & water-logged at collection time, the hot weather dries up these woods. So it is necessary to re-soak it. Perhaps use more than one rock. Tie 30lb fishing line (available in dollar shop) to the wood & the rocks to sink the wood. That was what I did with the coral kingdom light woods. They sink in a month of soaking.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*update*

The shrimp stump and the Maze are both sold. Thanks Peter. Enjoy the woods.


----------

